# Moi je suis ...



## Penetrator (23 Décembre 2014)

revenu pour vous hanter ...
alors il est toujours aussi mou le forum ? tjrs politiquement correct ...
moi cela va bien
content que vous vous etes pas inquiété de mon absence
cela me fera des économies pour remercier

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h29 ----------

les vacances
donc les tenanciers habituels ne sont pas là ...
ah il est beau le bar ...


----------



## patlek (23 Décembre 2014)

Il est de retour, il va mettre le feu au forum...


----------



## Penetrator (23 Décembre 2014)

ouais et alors c'est bien en y mettant le feu que certains rampants vont finir par se manifester


----------



## WebOliver (23 Décembre 2014)

Quoi?


----------



## Penetrator (23 Décembre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Quoi?


laissez Kate tranquille 
Hein ?
un qui se réveille en rampant de sa couette tartinée de chocolat au lait ...
je vais être magnanime le compteur toujours à zéro
personne ici ?
on a peur de dire des choses ( peur que papa noël vous oublie ? ) ...


----------



## Romuald (23 Décembre 2014)

En tout cas gkat s'en prend une d'après l'image. Mais il est très mal dessiné


----------



## cillab (29 Décembre 2014)

Penetrator a dit:


> revenu pour vous hanter ...
> alors il est toujours aussi mou le forum ? tjrs politiquement correct ...
> moi cela va bien
> content que vous vous etes pas inquiété de mon absence
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2014)

mé nan ... là c'est clair


----------



## anntraxh (31 Décembre 2014)

Penetrator a dit:


> revenu pour vous hanter ...
> alors il est toujours aussi mou le forum ? tjrs politiquement correct ...
> moi cela va bien
> content que vous vous etes pas inquiété de mon absence
> ...



On s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler, de tes états d'âme, mon petit.


----------



## Nexka (2 Janvier 2015)

anntraxh a dit:


> On s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler, de tes états d'âme, mon petit.



C'est le kiki que tu te tapes sur le poulailler toi ?   J'aurais dis le cucul moi, enfin le coquillard.


----------

